# 1st recumbent, Challenge Focus



## Trickieshep (14 Oct 2014)

I am totally new to recumbents (not ridden one yet) and have been offerd a "Challenge Focus"

The bike has under seat steering, is approx 10 years old in good condition.
I have been offerd it at £500, is this a Realistic price.

For my first recumbent I do not want to be shelling out loads if I can not get used to it but don't mind spending a bit as long as I can near enough recoup my outlay.


----------



## Trickieshep (17 Oct 2014)

Can't believe everybody knows nothing about these bikes!!!!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Oct 2014)

Trickieshep said:


> Can't believe everybody knows nothing about these bikes!!!!!


There are 3 UK dealers listed on the Challenge dealer finder HERE. You might want to clarify the model name though, as basically nothing seems to come back on Google for a Challenge Focus?

The lack of responses would suggest to me that they aren't a big player in the UK market, so your questions might be better directed at the dealers who know these machines.

That said there are many recumbent riders on CC, in fact there's a 27 page thread dedicated to them HERE 

Perhaps you could PM one or two of them as they may have simply missed your OP. Just bear in mind that thread started in 2007, so for example, post #2 by @andharwheel who lists a Challenge Hurricane in his'her stable may no longer be relevant, but PM them, you never know they might have the answers you're after. 

Although TBH that particular member hasn't posted on CC since November 2011 

@byegad @Cunobelin & @neil earley are all laid back guys, (see what I did there? ), and I'm sure they'll respond to these tags in due course.


----------



## byegad (17 Oct 2014)

£500 for a ten year old Focus could be right, assuming the whole thing is in good condition, newish cassette, chainrings, rims and not too shabby. 
The thing is with recumbents that most of the components are identical to any other bike. So long as the frame is sound the rest is as easy to service as any other bike. 
If many of the above needs replacing in the near future £500 might be a touch too much.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Oct 2014)

byegad said:


> £500 for a ten year old Focus could be right.


See @Trickieshep, told ya one of them would bite soon


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Nov 2014)

If you have never ridden a recumbent before go and get a very long test ride before you throw your money away. Recumbents are not for everyone and are not easy to sell on.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Nov 2014)

I think there a few on here who would take issue with 2 of your observations !

"throw your money away"
"not easy to sell on"
It would appear that your personal experience has not been very good but others have had different experiences …


----------



## voyager (4 Nov 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> If you have never ridden a recumbent before go and get a very long test ride before you throw your money away. Recumbents are not for everyone and are not easy to sell on.



I have had people fighting over the tadpoles trikes I have sold , They are still ( in the UK ) rare enough to be sought after .
The trex ( secondhand ) I sold early in the year The phone didn't stop ringing for 3 days and I had to remove the advert . 

regards


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Nov 2014)

Scoosh said:


> I think there a few on here who would take issue with 2 of your observations !
> 
> "throw your money away"
> "not easy to sell on"
> It would appear that your personal experience has not been very good but others have had different experiences …



You are probably right. But there are also those who have never been on a recumbent who buy them and dont like them. All I am saying is try one before buying because the market for selling one is not like the market for DF bikes.


----------



## BlackPanther (7 Dec 2014)

Trickieshep said:


> I am totally new to recumbents (not ridden one yet) and have been offerd a "Challenge Focus"
> 
> The bike has under seat steering, is approx 10 years old in good condition.
> I have been offerd it at £500, is this a Realistic price.
> ...



Looks like the Focus is quite an an old model as it seems it was replaced by the Wizard then the Ventus in Challenge range. Built until 2005, so yes it sounds like it's at least 10 years old. Might be worth looking at reviews of the Ventus......maybe they haven't changed much as they're tourers rather than cutting edge lightweight speed machines. If they're after £500, maybe offer quite a bit less as it's 'such on old outdated model', and maybe bag yourself a bargain. (I'd offer £300, hoping to get it for £400 or less-I think £400 is a fair price.) Then if any consumables do need replacing you have some dosh left in the kitty. BTW, if you do test ride, bear in mind that underseat steering is a lot more awkward at first.

You need to decide what you want from a recumbent. I'm on my 6th in 4 years. I've owned fast machines (Bacchetta Strada/Optima Baron/Catrike 700.) I've owned slow machines (2 Ice Trices and a Rainbow Lyner.) Do you want speed, comfort, or an all rounder? Are you touring, commuting, going on ride outs, doing the weekly shop?

If you do buy something that's not quite right for you, you can usually sell on and get your money back, then try something different. Personally, the 'bent I most regret selling is my 1st one, the Strada. Quick, comfy and easy to ride.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Dec 2014)

My Hurricane is so old that the suspension is an elastomer!
IIRC it was one of the first in the UK and sold after a season of racing by "Valley Cycles" in Wellingborough

I actually went to look at a Kingcycle, but the much lower and lighter Hurricane was a much more fun machine


----------



## BlackPanther (10 Dec 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> My Hurricane is so old that the suspension is an elastomer!



So's my Trice, but it's still an awesome machine!


----------

